# Best light & affordable tent for two people?



## Alex11 (13 Feb 2013)

I'm going cycle camping with a mate this summer and we need a tent.

It's got to be light for the bike but also affordable and easy to set up. Plus I'm pretty tall.
We need space for two male adults plus panniers and space for gear.

Any recommendations?


Thanks guys!


----------



## Brains (13 Feb 2013)

Budget ?


----------



## oldfatfool (13 Feb 2013)

You are going to be looking at at least a 4 man tent to give you the space and comfort, imo you would be better taking a two man tent each and having your own space, something like a vango tempest or Banshee can be had for under £100 each. (unless there is some Brokeback mountain action going on)

I have a banshee 200 which I comfortably toured with and there was enough space to kip and have all four panniers and bar bag in on a night (6'1")


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Feb 2013)

Alex11 said:


> I'm going cycle camping with a mate this summer and we need a tent.
> 
> It's got to be light for the bike but also affordable and easy to set up. Plus I'm pretty tall.
> We need space for two male adults plus panniers and space for gear.
> ...


 Where are you touring. a tent suitable for Spain in the summer is not going to have the same requirements as a tent for same Arctic Norway (I have been there in summer).
also what is tall. My OH is 6foot and we were fine for going around the world in a 3 man tent with porch/extension.
are you wanting to be able to sit up in the tent? etc


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (13 Feb 2013)

Alex11 said:


> I'm going cycle camping with a mate this summer and we need a tent.
> 
> It's got to be light for the bike but also affordable and easy to set up. Plus I'm pretty tall.
> We need space for two male adults plus panniers and space for gear.
> ...


Saunders Galaxy.


----------



## Crackle (13 Feb 2013)

Little yellow Brompton said:


> Saunders Galaxy.


You know they folded recently. A little piece of tent history gone South. Well, not that recently actually.


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (13 Feb 2013)

Crackle said:


> You know they folded recently. A little piece of tent history gone South.


:-( Bob Saunders would have been a hard act to follow. I'm not surpised the company didn't last long after his death


----------



## BigonaBianchi (13 Feb 2013)

Quecha T2 at decathlon..simples.


----------



## barnesy (14 Feb 2013)

Ive got a quickhiker 2 from Quechua, bit like an MSR Hubba Hubba, good big tent with high walls, easy room for 2. It also has a vestibule and doors on either side. 2.7KG so heavy enough but its only £100


----------



## GarminDave (14 Feb 2013)

I use a Coleman 2 man tent, or I have the 3 man version if there are two of us. This picture shows the inner tent and the space available. I am 6'3" and just about manage in this set up for the weight of carrying it.


----------



## willem (14 Feb 2013)

Wildcountry Hoolie 3 http://www.terra-nova.co.uk/tents-and-spares/all-tents/hoolie-3-tent/
or Vaude Arco 3p: http://www.bergfreunde.de/vaude-campo-arco-3p-3-personen-zelt/
Both are nominally 3 person budget tunnel tents of decent quality and around the 3 kg mark. Tunnel tents have the best size to weight ratio, and are stable enough for anything other than serious winter/snow/high altitude use. Anything lighter or better quality such as Hilleberg will be significantly more expensive.
Willem


----------



## Alex11 (14 Feb 2013)

Brains said:


> Budget ?


 
I'm afraid to say probably under £50/£60.

We're touring in the UK this early Summer - June/July.

Probably in Devon and Cornwall


----------



## Domestique (14 Feb 2013)

Have a look at Decathlon. Never had a problem with our £100 tent, Ultralight something?, certainly good for summer camping.

Also Devon/Cornwall = serious hills as I am sure you know <hardcore>


----------



## Crackle (14 Feb 2013)

Alex11 said:


> I'm afraid to say probably under £50/£60.
> 
> We're touring in the UK this early Summer - June/July.
> 
> Probably in Devon and Cornwall


 
Hmm, for two, not sure what's available for that. If you can stretch it the Coleman Cobra 3 is reasonable. I managed to get one very cheap last summer and though I haven't used it yet, I've put it up and it looks fine. Not the lightest at 3Kg, pack size is OK and it looks to be a well made tent for the price.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0047T69...de=asn&creative=22206&creativeASIN=B0047T69SC


----------



## jay clock (14 Feb 2013)

I have one of these http://www.decathlon.co.uk/t2-ultralight-pro-2-man-hiking-tent-id_6539976.html - perfect for one, I would not consider for two, but they do similar larger ones


----------



## jjb (14 Feb 2013)

How many nights? At that price, and in Devon in summer, if it's not for too many nights, the single-skin dome (not pop-up) festival tents are an option. Millets, Argos, Amazon are good starting points. Great space in dome tents. I used one in Glastonbury one year, and there was so much internal room, it didn't matter that there was a leak at one corner. £15 iirc.

For example, here's the first one I spotted on Argos website - £20, 3kg. If you replace the pegs with Ti pegs (£12) and take the scissors to that external floor sheet thing, this'd be 2.4kg. It'll be fine in the rain for the first 3 rainy nights, which might equate to two weeks camping.


----------



## doog (14 Feb 2013)

If its a *one off* I would go with the poster above. One carry the tent and the other the poles and pegs and the other gear. Ive had expensive tents let in water and you can get in a right mess trying to decide on the right one...£20 you cant go wrong for that weight.


----------



## rich p (15 Feb 2013)

A heavier tent than a solo rider would want to carry isn't a problem between 2 of you. If you share the load, then a 4kg tent means your both only carrying a couple of kgs each.


----------



## Alex11 (15 Feb 2013)

We've now decided we're going to have a 1 man tent each, for easier carrier and it's lighter all in all.

Thanks a lot for your help anyway guys! It's been useful.


----------



## Marcosplace (16 Feb 2013)

A banshee !


----------



## jay clock (9 Aug 2013)

jay clock said:


> I have one of these http://www.decathlon.co.uk/t2-ultralight-pro-2-man-hiking-tent-id_6539976.html - perfect for one, I would not consider for two, but they do similar larger ones


Ref my previous post about having a T2 Ultralight Pro from Decathlon, after a fair bit of research I have ordered a Wild Country Zephyros 2 lite at about 1.4g. Gets excellent reviews. Will update once I have it and can use it in Brittany
Jay


----------

